# need advice on hypoallergenic food



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

hi everyone! does anyone feed a hypoallergenic kibble? bruno LOVED the old formula of Canidae, and he barely eats any of the new formula now. I purchased Wellness, but that just gives him tear stains and he started to bite his foot so bad that it turned red. As a result, he's been vomitting for a few days, only in the morning due to an empty tummy. My vet gave me some Hills ID can food to feed him for a few day. After that she wants me to feed him the Royal Canine Hypoallergenic kibble. I purchased a 6lb bag for $20.00. For that price, I'm wondering if there is a MUCH better food out there for him. Below are the ingredients. I'm not used to purchasing hypoallergenic food, so I'm not sure how to tell the good ones apart. Any help is appreciated.

ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet™ canine Hypoallergenic HP 19™
Rice, soy protein isolate hydrolysate, chicken fat, natural flavors, beet pulp, vegetable oil, sodium silico aluminate, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, fish oil, FOS,
potassium chloride, monosodium phosphate, L-tyrosine, choline chloride, taurine, borage oil, vitamins [DL-alpha-tocopherol (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-
polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A
acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], minerals [zinc amino acid chelate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], marigold extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract, and citric acid.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I feed one of my dogs that food...but the dog truly has food allergies to any meat protein I've tried. 

I would pick a simple food like California Natural and slowly wean over from the ID (if you need some extra cans to get you through the weaning, pick some up from the vet).


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

THanks! I'll ask if California Natural can send me samples. Bruno is EXTREMELY picky!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Kenny loves the Castor and Pollux Organix. 3lb bag is around 10 bucks.

No Corn. No Wheat. No By-Products. No Ethoxyquin

Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Natural Balance has a line of limited ingredients formulas that look very good (no grains): venison and sweet potato or duck and sweet potato amongst others.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

YEP I am on an allergy group on yahoo with thousands of allergy dogs and the best ones we have found kibble formula without homecooking is Natural balance duck and potato and fish and sweet potato -- i am not real familiar with the venison yet. I had my dee dee on many of the vet foods and ultra z/d being the worst of them. The Natural balance are the most limited of all and work well for many dogs big or small.


QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 3 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718914


> Natural Balance has a line of limited ingredients formulas that look very good (no grains): venison and sweet potato or duck and sweet potato amongst others.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually the Natural Balance contains flax seed which can be an allergen.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

I requested samples from Eagle Pack and Natural Balance. I told them about Bruno having allergies, and they will send me the ones that work well with allergies. I had to drive the vet food yesterday, he ate it AFTER I broke the kibble in half, they were too big. I hope he ends up liking one of the smaller kibble dog foods so I don't have to break the kibble in half. Pluse I don't think he's allergic to "meat"... the vet dog food doesn't look like there's any lamb, turkey, or chicken. He's always been on a lamb based food and no allergic reaction (biting the foot)... him not eating just started when Canidae switched the formula. We'll see which one he likes.


----------

